# bunny help!



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

About 3 months ago a black rabbit was released into an area in my town. he has been staying on a general block and can be always found on his special corner in the morning, the general street in the evening and in the same persons backyard right after school. In an attempt to rescue him from the brutal winter soon to come and the predators we have got the ok to set up live have-a-heart's on 2 peoples properties. Both of these people we know and the traps have been set for 2 week, we 'caught' him one ( i think) but i forgot to remove the safety lock. He still has yet to be trapped. I have tried plums, grapes, lettuces, apples, and juice as bait but he dosnt seem to be interested at all. He is relatively friendly letting me get pretty close to him but not close enough to grab him. Do any of you have an tips/ ideas anything that could help. He runs across this one busy road a lot if someone has any information that could help that would be great and the sooner the better.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hmm...I have bunnies and they both have VERY specific likes. You have tried many fruits, but veggies seem to be the way bunnies roll (at least in my household). Lettuce, carrots, carrot tops (some only like the leaves and not the actual carrot), parsley, hay is one that pretty much every bunny will eat.


----------



## Wolfie7 (Aug 4, 2014)

If you aren't already, place the trap out each night in the same place you first caught him. Another way, since he's quite tame, is to try to trap him where you know he goes during the daytime, like the garden you mentioned (rabbits are most active during the day and dusk so a night-time trap likely isn't as effective as this method would be.) This way you could bait the trap and, since you would also be there as opposed to night-time, attempt to nudge him in the right direction. If you were to cover the trap in a blanket or something so it was covered and dark, chasing him would also mean he might see the trap as a place of safety to run to, as rabbits hate open spaces. It might also be a good idea to phone your SPCA just to ensure it was deliberately released, not that it escaped and someone is looking for it. Most likely they would also help to capture it.
Teddi's advice is really good, although you did say you tried lettuce, it isn't a huge favourite amongst rabbits. Just make sure not to bait it with meat etc as rabbits can't process protein.
Good luck


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

He is still on the lose. Nobody has herd anything about anyone looking for him and he has been missing now for days at a time then he will one day just show up under his favorite bush. Im still tryign to catch him the other day i was throwing him carrots and he was nibbling on them. He still hasn't gone in the trap yet and we are expecting snowfall soon. He just does not seem to want to go in the traps and i cant put a trap under his favprite bush because I don't have permission to go on that property. He likes carrots though my parents told me I should dress as a giant carrot. Oh but in other news about rabbits one got taped in a fenced in area against a house and we got to help her out but she was a wild rabbit so we just made sure she was ok and let her go.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

Dress a giant carrot? As in salad dressing? Um, that would not be healthy for a rabbit and I don't see it making the trap any more appealing. Have you tried asking if you can set a trap on the property?


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

The property is for sale so i have no one to ask and me dress as a giant carrot sorry if I made that confusing


----------

